# Dublin place names:pronunciation by Dubliners



## Caveat

Kind of annoys me a bit this so maybe should be LOS.

But again, I'm genuinely curious.

Dorset Street - once and for all is it dorSET (as most Dubs seem to say) or DORset (which makes more sense to me)

Stillorgan - Often hear this pronounced like StillURgan.  Surely it's StillORgan ?!

The worst: Ranelagh. How on earth is this RENalegh ?!

But I hear it all the time.

Can we put this to bed?


----------



## dereko1969

well for the first one, it doesn't matter how it's supposed to be pronounced, usage has changed the pronunciation from what you think it should be pronounced to how it is.

the second one it's actually micai marbh!!

third one don't know but it certainly doesn't bother me.


----------



## elefantfresh

micai marbh - LOL! always makes me laugh that one

The girl on the Luas has a great pronunciation for Ranelagh.


----------



## pixiebean22

Yes, I'll never understand where people get that pronunciation of Ranelagh.  You don't say I ren to the bus stop, you say I ran...


----------



## Caveat

dereko1969 said:


> ...usage has changed the pronunciation from what you think it should be pronounced to how it is.


 
Which is what?

That's the point - Dubliners can't even agree. Most say DorSET but you also hear DORset.


----------



## PaddyW

I would pronounce them
DORset
StillORgan
RANelagh.

That's how they read to me, so that's how I pronounce them!


----------



## PaddyW

Actually now we're on a similar subject, I don't like the way some Dubs say book as bOOK. I mean, you don't say cOOk, or tOOK, so why bOOk?


----------



## micmclo

Sounds like bewk?

Certainly not exclusive to Dubs.
It's the done thing in Louth also


----------



## Caveat

micmclo said:


> It's the done thing in Louth also


 
Is Louth not more beuk though - like the French _bleu_ ?


----------



## Wollran

Oh, I'll add to this one, but probably shouldn't cause I get plenty of slagging about this.

I pronounce "donkey" so that is sounds like it is has a "u" in it - dunkey.
My rationalisation for this is based on how "monkey" is pronounced!

Funnily enough, some comtempories of mine also pronounce "donkey" in the same way, and we reckon that all goes back to how a primary school teacher that we all had, taught us to sing the Christmas Carol "Little donkey, little donkey on the dusty road"!

Wollran


----------



## Staples

A dunkey is a biscuit with tea-absorbing qualities.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Coolmine = KewellMoine!


----------



## johnd

I grow up in Rathmines and only the posh people pronounced Ranelagh as RANelagh. Us Joe Soaps pronounced it as RENelagh.  So i suppose it depends on where you grew up and how the locals pronounced it. I once heard an RTE presenter refer to iot RAANelagh but I think they aare from Co Meath

PS We also pronounced Rathmines as RATmines, the poshes refered to it as ROTHmines


----------



## DB74

Sandwith St is always pronounced SandwiCH St

Had a row with a guy in work once about how this should be pronounced.


----------



## csirl

I'm a Dublinner and would say the following:

DORset St
Still-OR-gan
Ran-eh-lagh

On the Dorset St one, I've always regarded someone saying dor-SETT as a sign that they are not from Dublin and so dont know the correct pronunciation.


----------



## Caveat

csirl said:


> ...I've always regarded someone saying dor-SETT as a sign that they are not from Dublin and so dont know the correct pronunciation.


 
Gerrawayourrahdat!

It's totally a Dub thing!!

Well done on the rest though, good man.


----------



## csirl

PaddyW said:


> Actually now we're on a similar subject, I don't like the way some Dubs say book as bOOK. I mean, you don't say cOOk, or tOOK, so why bOOk?


 
I assume you mean bOOK being pronounced similar to "buck" & bOOk being pronounied similar "bouke"?

Dubs actually interchange the pronunciations depending on usage e.g.

"People buy bOOks in the bOOK shop"

"The cOOk is cOOKing dinner"

Though, tOOK is always tOOK.


----------



## Shawady

Palmerst*own* or Palmerst*on*?
I've seen signs using both spellings.


----------



## csirl

Shawady said:


> Palmerst*own* or Palmerst*on*?
> I've seen signs using both spellings.


 
Two different places. 

Palmerstown is in West Dublin. 
Palmerston is near Rathmines/Dartry.


----------



## Shawady

I've seen signs for the West Dublin location using both spellings.


----------



## TarfHead

Talbot Street

I, and other people from Dublin, pronounce it Tall-bot Street. My culchie (Deise) missus pronounces it Tahl-bot Street.

Ditto for Galway; Gall (rhyming with Tall) way, against Gahl-way.


----------



## Hoagy

Wollran said:


> Oh, I'll add to this one, but probably shouldn't cause I get plenty of slagging about this.
> 
> I pronounce "donkey" so that is sounds like it is has a "u" in it - dunkey.
> My rationalisation for this is based on how "monkey" is pronounced!
> 
> Funnily enough, some comtempories of mine also pronounce "donkey" in the same way, and we reckon that all goes back to how a primary school teacher that we all had, taught us to sing the Christmas Carol "Little donkey, little donkey on the dusty road"!
> 
> Wollran


 
That's just bunkers.


----------



## mathepac

Phibsboro - Fizzburrah
Dollymount - Dollymou-ant (Sandymount, etc, etc)
Irishtown - Urrishtowan
Clondalkin - The Bleedin' Sticks man.
Navan - Wha'?


----------



## TarfHead

Not all Dubliners have a Dublin accent, a preference for wearing nylon leisure wear, or a need to hang navy and blue bunting outside their home when GAA team are playing.

When my kids pronounce '_school_' as '_skewell_', I have to correct them.

What's the equivalent of DNS (Da Nort' Soide) ?
SSL - Sythe Syde, Loike  ?


----------



## PaddyW

TarfHead said:


> Talbot Street
> 
> I, and other people from Dublin, pronounce it Tall-bot Street. My culchie (Deise) missus pronounces it Tahl-bot Street.
> 
> Ditto for Galway; Gall (rhyming with Tall) way, against Gahl-way.



I'd say Tahl-but Street. Always Gall-way though.

I'm from Kerry, and there's a place called Lixnaw.

I always say Lix-gnaw, whereas most pronouce it Lixsh-naahhh


----------



## Bill Struth

There's nothing worse than south-eastern countryfolk saying '_Lehher_' instead of '_letter_.'

Give me dublin pronunciations any day of the week.


----------



## thedaras

In Kilkenny they pronounce water as wa-here and butter as bu-here!
The most annoying use of language by a lot is the BUH-Em! (for but-em


----------



## elefantfresh

Gotta just love a package o' crips


----------



## ney001

Phibsboro I pronounce it Phibsbura  

Also jobstown, is it jobstown or J(oe)bstown?? I say Jobstown as in the I got a new job! but I hear a lot of people saying Joe-bstown


----------



## ney001

elefantfresh said:


> Gotta just love a package o' crips



Yep love eatin them down the hostable!


----------



## truthseeker

ney001 said:


> Phibsboro I pronounce it Phibsbura
> 
> Also jobstown, is it jobstown or J(oe)bstown?? I say Jobstown as in the I got a new job! but I hear a lot of people saying Joe-bstown


 
lol - I live relatively near there and have only ever heard J(oe)bstown used. But when I drive thru with my OH he regularly makes a joke about going to Jobstown to get a job.

I used to live in Knocklyon - which is pronounced Knock Lion - and once met a girl who told me she lived in KnockLeeOn.

Bohernabreena is often pronounced Bornabreena.


----------



## Caveat

ney001 said:


> Phibsboro I pronounce it Phibsbura


 
I think everyone does. They should really anyway as it's also Phibsborough.  Don't think there is any other reasonable way to pronounce it.

_Phibs Beau Roe_ ?!

Don't think so.


----------



## thedaras

Sang-widges ---sandwiches

Talla---Tallaght

Telafoam---Telephone

Scar-leh---Scarlet

And for the D4 heads..

Roaid---Road

Creche--crash

Aboutshs--About

BOen --bone

Morket--market

Cor ---car


----------



## micmclo

I know people in Ballymun who pronounce their address as Glasnevin North


----------



## Graham_07

Wollran said:


> Funnily enough, some comtempories of mine also pronounce "donkey" in the same way, and we reckon that all goes back to how a primary school teacher that we all had, taught us to sing the Christmas Carol "Little donkey, little donkey on the dusty road"!



Fadó fadó a christian brother at school used to give out yards to our class about " a monk swimmin' " in the recitation of of the Hail Mary.  Maybe it's a Cork thing.


----------



## VOR

TarfHead said:


> Ditto for Galway; Gall (rhyming with Tall) way, against Gahl-way.



Gall-way also. Based purely on the Irish.

Many places have had their names changed recently. I can think of two within a few miles of me. Lahinch and Lehinch are both used on signs. Most people pronounce it La-hinch.
The other is Ennistymon which is often signposted as Ennistimon. Might be to stop people pronnouncing it Ennis-tea-mon.


----------



## Bill Struth

Graham_07 said:


> Fadó fadó a christian brother at school used to give out yards to our class about " a monk swimmin' " in the recitation of of the Hail Mary. Maybe it's a Cork thing.


And don't start me on '_Round John Virgin'_ from silent night!

I used to imagine he'd look like a fat controller from Thomas the Tank Engine type of man!


----------



## Caveat

Bill Struth said:


> There's nothing worse than south-eastern countryfolk saying '_Lehher_' instead of '_letter_.'
> 
> Give me dublin pronunciations any day of the week.


 
One word for you my friend:

Afallafellaffalarry


----------



## csirl

> lol - I live relatively near there and have only ever heard J(oe)bstown used. But when I drive thru with my OH he regularly makes a joke about going to Jobstown to get a job.


 
J(oe)bstown. Job as in book of Job (pronounced joeb) from the bible.


----------



## TarfHead

thedaras said:


> And for the D4 heads..


 
I understand that D4 is now an euphemism for a particular attitude or mindset, and not a reflection of the people from Ringsend and Irishtown.

That mindset is most prevalent in certain areas of the Southside, such as D6, D6W rolleyes, D14, D16, D18, and those suburbs along the coast that don't have a post code like Blackrock, Dalkey & Killiney.


----------



## PaddyW

Caveat said:


> One word for you my friend:
> 
> Afallafellaffalarry



Was he hurt?


----------



## Shawady

TarfHead said:


> I understand that D4 is now an euphemism for a particular attitude or mindset, and not a reflection of the people from Ringsend and Irishtown.


 
I'm originally from that part of Dublin and I remember back in the 90's many people stopped using Ringsend or Irishtown as their address and instead just used Dublin 4.


----------



## thedaras

Blackrock ,Foxrock ,Dalkey are the "real D4s" the rest are "wannbe D4s"..

I hear a lot or country folk who move up to Dublin as students and acquire a D4 accent,there is even a page on facebook its called " you are a culchie why are you speaking with a D4 accent",

I read some time ago that parents aspire to have their children speak with a D4 accent as the accent itself denotes money  etc..go figure..

Personally I don't like extremes of either accent,and am more concerned about what the person has to say,their values etc than their accent..


----------



## TarfHead

thedaras said:


> I read some time ago that parents aspire to have their children speak with a D4 accent as the accent itself denotes money etc..go figure..


 
I actively discourage my children from a Dub pronounciation of certain words and vowel sounds, such as '_skew-ell_' for '_school_'.

Equally, I actively discourage them from repetition of '_right_' and '_like_' in their speech, and also rising inflection at the end of sentences.

The won the '_Daddy Lottery_' when they were born  !


----------



## Bill Struth

Caveat said:


> One word for you my friend:
> 
> Afallafellaffalarry


 I had to read that about 10 times to myself to understand what you meant!


----------



## pixiebean22

PaddyW said:


> I'd say Tahl-but Street. Always Gall-way though.
> 
> I'm from Kerry, and there's a place called Lixnaw.
> 
> I always say Lix-gnaw, whereas most pronouce it Lixsh-naahhh


 
Paddy, my brother's wife is from Lixsh-naahhh (and they now both live there) 

I say Lix-gnaw.


----------



## PaddyW

pixiebean22 said:


> Paddy, my brother's wife is from Lixsh-naahhh (and they now both live there)
> 
> I say Lix-gnaw.



Good on ya Pixiebean.. are you a North Kerry native yourself?


----------



## pixiebean22

TarfHead said:


> I understand that D4 is now an euphemism for a particular attitude or mindset, and not a reflection of the people from Ringsend and Irishtown.
> 
> That mindset is most prevalent in certain areas of the Southside, such as D6, D6W rolleyes, D14, D16, D18, and those suburbs along the coast that don't have a post code like Blackrock, Dalkey & Killiney.


 
You'd be right there tarfhead.  This is in line with D4 head dress code and general appearance (for girls over application of make up, hair that looks like you were dragged through a bush, either very little clothes or big baggy "boyfriend" tracksuit bottoms and a big baggy "boyfriend" vest and for boys rugby jersey of choice, strategically placed hair in much the same manner as the girl's hairstyle and dubes).

I'm from Terenure (D6W ) and am often told "oh that's posh", "you D4 head", "oh daddy must be loaded", and I am so glad that my parents sent me to school outside of Dublin because I dread to think what kind of adult I would be after weekly trips to the wesley disco and what kind of skin condition I would have from trowelling on the orange make-up/fake tan.


----------



## pixiebean22

PaddyW said:


> Good on ya Pixiebean.. are you a North Kerry native yourself?


 
I am indeed, from just outside Abbeydorney, spent most of my time in Tralee though, went to school there etc and could spot a Tralee accent from 100 yards!  Have lived in Dublin and Kerry for equal amounts of time now so not really sure where i'm from


----------



## PaddyW

Good job. Ballybunion myself! You're a Kerry woman, that's final!


----------



## pixiebean22

PaddyW said:


> Good job. Ballybunion myself! You're a Kerry woman, that's final!


 
Aw Ballybunion, many a youthful day spent there 

Haha, I've often had that thrown at me!


----------



## VOR

pixiebean22 said:


> This is in line with D4 head dress code and general appearance (for girls over application of make up, hair that looks like you were dragged through a bush, either very little clothes or big baggy "boyfriend" tracksuit bottoms and a big baggy "boyfriend" vest...



As an ex-UCD boy I remember this look well. I am reliably informed that it is not just a Dublin look. It is also prevalent in UCC, particularly the faculty of Commerce. 15 years ago they were called Benetton babes. Then it was BT babes. I don't know what the kids call it nowadays.


----------



## PaddyW

I never could fathom why these girls, who look like someone stood a few paces away and flung make up at them, actually went for that look. Nothing better than natural beauty.


----------



## pixiebean22

Oh yes you find it in all the colleges nowadays VOR.  Also, I have worked in a couple of different law firms (damn recession) and the trainees that come in are hilarious.  Strongest country accents going, I mean Cork City accents, Mayo accents and after a week in Blackhall they're dressing from Brown Thomas and speaking like they were born and bred in Donnybrook.  We often make jokes about language classes in Blackhall


----------



## pixiebean22

PaddyW said:


> I never could fathom why these girls, who look like someone stood a few paces away and flung make up at them, actually went for that look. Nothing better than natural beauty.


 
Well when mummy is shot up with botox and going around in all the designer labels and daddy has a special fake laugh for all his fat banker mates it's hard for them to understand what's natural and what's not


----------



## VOR

pixiebean22 said:


> Oh yes you find it in all the colleges nowadays VOR.  Also, I have worked in a couple of different law firms (damn recession) and the trainees that come in are hilarious.  Strongest country accents going, I mean Cork City accents, Mayo accents and after a week in Blackhall they're dressing from Brown Thomas and speaking like they were born and bred in Donnybrook.  We often make jokes about language classes in Blackhall



Brother in Law speaks "D4". Born, bred and fed in Galway. I reckon it was Trunners and his masters in Bulfield that turned him in to a D4 sulicitur.

I was in UCD around the time Ross O'Carroll Kelly appeared. I swear I knew people in those books. Ross would speak about Hilpers for coffee and the different faculty balls and it was like listening to a friend recount a night out.


----------



## pixiebean22

_"Brother in Law speaks "D4". Born, bred and fed in Galway. I reckon it was Trunners and his masters in Bulfield that turned him in to a D4 sulicitur."_

Hahahaha, everyone I work with is like that.  It amazes me when I'm chatting to someone in work and might ask where they're from and they say Rathmore or some other fairly rural area and they are nothing like the way they were born.

God Ross O'Carroll Kelly did for D4 what Derek Hough did for smug!  I think people use those Ross O'Carroll Kelly books as reference material nowadays.


----------



## PaddyW

I'll always remember when I moved up first, I got talking to this girl one night in th pub. One of the deepest northside accents I'd ever heard, a real "howiya" accent. So I says to her, what part of Dublin are you from.. Oh I'm nohh" she says "I'm from Slyyyyggooooo, but I have me Dublin accent so I can blend in".. She had been in Dublin 2 and a half weeks..


----------



## thedaras

Terenure!! Where do people get the idea that its posh? Isn't that right beside Crumlin?
Those who say to you "oh thats posh "and "you d4 head "etc are ignorant to the fact that a lot of Terenure is in fact Flat land..,but why would they say those things if you don't do the accent,the clothes,and didn't go to school there? 
you say in your post "I'm from Terenure (D6W ) but you go on to say in the next post  


> Originally Posted by PaddyW
> Good on ya Pixiebean.. *are you a North Kerry native yourself?*



pixiebean;





> *I am indeed,* from just outside Abbeydorney, spent most of my time in Tralee though, went to school there etc and could spot a Tralee accent from 100 yards! Have lived in Dublin and Kerry for equal amounts of time now so not really sure where i'm from



I am confused you say you are a native of Kerry and yet you also say "Im from Terenure 6w?? which is it?


----------



## thedaras

I always think that rather than judging people by their accents we should think to ourselves if I was seriously injured and this person came to help me,does it matter what way they say,Can I help..d4 or otherwise.
Generalisations of people/areas does happen,but it should be based on fact not fiction.
Like for example if you looked at the demographics of the prison population ,it is a fact that something like 99% live in the north inner city ,clondalkin etc,or areas of deprivation.
It is a fact that if you live in the D4 type areas you are more likely to go to 3rd level.false tan or not..
And I know for a fact that there are a huge amount of teens traveling from Lucan,wicklow,Terenure ,Crumlin etc ,to Wesley disco,it is not confined to d4s.And you will find that even though they are from Lucan or Crumlin etc they will still wear the teenage uniform ,so to speak.
I lived in Kilkenny and its full of D4 types with D4 accents and all the other stuff which is associated with d4 ,false tan,bed head,you see people do aspire for some reason to be like this.


----------



## pixiebean22

thedaras said:


> Terenure!! Where do people get the idea that its posh? Isn't that right beside Crumlin?
> Those who say to you "oh thats posh "and "you d4 head "etc are ignorant to the fact that a lot of Terenure is in fact Flat land..,but why would they say those things if you don't do the accent,the clothes,and didn't go to school there?
> you say in your post "I'm from Terenure (D6W ) but you go on to say in the next post
> 
> 
> pixiebean;
> 
> I am confused you say you are a native of Kerry and yet you also say "Im from Terenure 6w?? which is it?


 
You're asking me?!  Yeah, terenure is just down the road from Crumlin and Kimmage (where my granny lives incidentally).

I was born in Terenure and lived here for 10 years but i lived in Kerry for 13 years so a bit of both.


----------



## Betsy Og

Yes, I do recall the UCC Benneton babes, red jackets were de rigeur. Cork also has its posh nasal accent, sailing set crowd.

Even Limerick, God help us, has a native D4 set.

Have some good friends from Dublin D4 land and if they're the genuine  article (born and bred there) then it doesnt bother me, they're a fairly affable crowd. Its the culchie wannabe social climber types with acquired accents that annoy me. 

Love the Ross O'Carroll Kelly stuff, and its not a "chip on shoulder hate those rich snobs" thing, there's brilliant wit, cutting satirising of an entire mindset, stereotyped out to the last and all the funnier for it.

Anyone remember "Hello its me, the guy from the bar.... No honestly it is" - the story of my life !!!


----------



## thedaras

Betsy Og said:


> Have some good friends from Dublin D4 land and if they're the genuine  article (born and bred there) then it doesnt bother me, they're a fairly affable crowd. *Its the culchie wannabe social climber types with acquired accents that annoy me. *
> 
> Love the Ross O'Carroll Kelly stuff, and its not a "chip on shoulder hate those rich snobs" thing, there's brilliant wit, cutting satirising of an entire mindset, stereotyped out to the last and all the funnier for it.



Brilliant post Besy Og...sums up exactly how I feel.


----------



## becky

Betsy Og said:


> Even Limerick, God help us, has a native D4 set.


 
Trying to figure out where is the d4 of limerick is, NCR? 

Love the way you say even limerick - god help us.

In galway people not from salthill say salt hill instead of saltill.


----------



## Vanilla

PaddyW said:


> Good job. Ballybunion myself! You're a Kerry woman, that's final!


 

You should know better- it's Licks-chn-awe, now do you want a bisschket with that cuppa?


----------



## Betsy Og

becky said:


> Trying to figure out where is the d4 of limerick is, NCR?


 
That would probably be the epicentre alright, but also:

Ennis Rd (adjoining NCR)
South Circular
O'Connell Aveneue
Monaleen/parts of Castletroy
Plenty of areas just outside the city that would be a mix of native farmers and 'big house' guys. The likes of Lisnagry, Ballyclough, Ardnacrusha, Cratloe etc.

Its own little enclave would be Adare.

Sport also identifies it, for every Young Munster & Thomond (earthy rugby clubs) you have a Garryowen & Crescent. Also Limerick Lawn Tennis on Ennis Rd, & Limerick Golf Club in Ballyclough would be fairly D4ish.

A bit like the Dublin D4's they're not the worst, and in a city memorably described in R.O.C.K. as "the biggest open prison in Ireland" they're a good counterbalance to the well publiscised woes of the city.


----------



## Slash

Shawady said:


> Palmerst*own* or Palmerst*on*?
> I've seen signs using both spellings.



You mean like the Palmerston cheese that you put on spaghe'i bolognaise?


----------



## Yorrick

A couple of more Dublinisms,

Chapelizod = Chaperlizard

Punchestown  = Puncherstown


----------



## VOR

Betsy Og said:


> Cork also has its posh nasal accent, sailing set crowd.



Oh how those Benetton babes aspired to becoming an RCYC.

Back to Dublin. One of my favourite haunts was Bowes or Bow-essss (as in bow-wow) as it was often called. Ditto for the Bohs football team. 
Not too far from caddles shop (Or Carrolls to you an I).


----------



## pixiebean22

haha caddles shop!

What's an RCYC?


----------



## VOR

RCYC is the Royal Cork Yacht Club. Slang for a Cork D4.


----------



## pixiebean22

Ah okay, ta!


----------



## becky

Thanks Betsy - have noticed that good few consultants live in Adare and Ballyclough alright.  Tommy and Hector remarked on their show that Adare was so posh it didn't even have a pass machine.


----------



## Betsy Og

Forgot to mention another significant enclave which is Killaloe/Ballina, overlooking scenic Lough Derg and out the road towards Dublin. One might go boating or fine dining there.


----------



## TarfHead

Betsy Og said:


> Sport also identifies it, for every Young Munster & Thomond (earthy rugby clubs) you have a Garryowen & Crescent.


 
But sure aren't Munster rugby fans fond of telling us all that there's no class or snobbery in rugby in Limerick ? The Doctor and the Docker standing shoulder to shoulder in '_Toe-minned_' Park?

Now if the Doctor were to go to the local of the Docker, or if the Doctor were to propose the Docker for membership of the golf club ..  ?


----------



## becky

Betsy - what about o'brienbridge?


----------



## Betsy Og

TarfHead said:


> But sure aren't Munster rugby fans fond of telling us all that there's no class or snobbery in rugby in Limerick ? The Doctor and the Docker standing shoulder to shoulder in '_Toe-minned_' Park?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, between that and the "famed" silence twould bore the posterior off you. Theres an element of truth in that at least working class areas of Limerick play rugby but to say its oh so egalitarian is stretching it to breaking point. & sure Cork rugby, to my knowledge, is exclusively the D4 set.
> 
> Re O'Briensbridge, dont know much about it but would come under the same heading as Ardnacrusha etc. Castleconnell (same general direction but across the Shannon) is unusual in that it would have quite a good name but also has a traditional hardcore ken acker element.


----------



## micmclo

I remember when Killaloe and Ballina were only villages.
That changed maybe eight years ago.
Well in Ballina anyway, estates everywhere!
Now both are pretty big

But both lovely areas, you can't beat Goosers for a drink and a meal on a sunny Saturday evening outside

Well if you know that road you know Garrykennedy.
Almost more retired German people then Irish locals there.
Ok an exaggeration but an extremely popular area for people to buy houses and retire there.

Locals can't afford the houses!


----------



## VOR

Betsy Og said:


> Ardnacrusha, Cratloe etc.


 


Betsy Og said:


> Killaloe/Ballina, overlooking scenic Lough Derg and out the road towards Dublin.


 
So if you want a nice area in Limerick, live in Clare!!!


----------



## BONDGIRL

i defo say "renelagh" for ranelagh!!

I think the way everyone has different ways of saying things, brings style and fun to Dublin as a whole!!!


----------



## Betsy Og

VOR said:


> So if you want a nice area in Limerick, live in Clare!!!


 
Sure tis only a matter of time before the new corporation colonises it , talk about rewarding failure .  btw the Ballina people, being Tipp dwellers will no doubt take grave exception to being referred to as living in Clare


----------



## VOR

I wondered how long it would be before some one spotted that. I didn't want to butcher your quote any more than I had already so I left Ballina in there.


----------



## becky

When I came to limerick first I drove out to killaloe/ballina one sunday. Told the girls in work I was in Ballina but for some reason couldn't figure out where Killaloe and could they explain how to get there from Ballina.


----------



## Caveat

Who has turned my thread into a culchies chatroom ?! 

Give it a few posts and someone will be posting up recent death notices or times of cattle marts !


----------



## Betsy Og

Caveat said:


> Who has turned my thread into a culchies chatroom ?!


 
Feeling nostalgic for conversations about ridiculous house prices and negative equity, traffic gridlock and runners hanging from power lines?


----------



## Caveat

- not me mate!

(Signed Caveat, a NE culchie )


----------



## bren1916

Personally, I think there should be mandatory elocution lessons for everyone outside of North Fingal ( includes mahhs bah and stahh bah dwellers in the NE)


----------



## Caveat

bren1916 said:


> ( includes mahhs bah and stahh bah dwellers in the NE)


 
WTF?!


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> WTF?!


 
Even *I* got that one, and I'm South Fingal  !

Does Bren1916 mean Fingal *NE*, or the Wee County ?


----------



## bren1916

TarfHead said:


> Even *I* got that one, and I'm South Fingal  !
> 
> Does Bren1916 mean Fingal *NE*, or the Wee County ?


 
NE as in Louth/East Meath and you may as well throw in the half-shirts from Balbriggan too!


----------



## Caveat

bren1916 said:


> NE as in Louth/East Meath


 
Oh.

Although more like NE Boston or something going by what you typed


----------



## mathepac

But is it not related to the "Ahhdee Gahhdee" phenomenon, which is definitely not from  Boston (which is in Co. Clare anyway)?


----------

